# Let's talk pigeon books/videos/collectables!



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So what's in your collection? Books, magazines/newsletters, DVD/VHS, figurines/statues, artwork, or whatever! If it's pigeon related, it's welcomed  Of course I want anything with pigeons on it, LOL. As far as books and stuff, may be good to see what most people have and what they recommend.

Just put our giant bookshelf in my room so I'm working on getting everything organized. Here's some stuff I have in my collection:

Books:
- The Pigeon, by Wendell Levi
- The Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds, by Wendell Levi
- The Flying Vet's Guide To Pigeon Health & Management, by Dr. Colin Walker
- Pigeons for Everyone, by Douglas McClary
- The Sion Strain, by Charles Heitzman
- The Stassart Strain, by Charles Heitzman
- Two different versions of those "Barron's Complete Pet Owner's Manuals" on Doves
- Gay-Neck: The Story of a Pigeon, by Dhan Gopal Mukerji (fiction book - one of my all time favorites)

Magazines:
- Racing Pigeon Digest (from 2005 til now - mostly from the past couple years, the older ones are from other people)
- The Pigeon Debut (Sept 2005 til Feb 2006 when they discontinued)
- Flying Feathers (newsletters from the Piedmont Variety Pigeon Club. I have one from 72 and another from 75 I believe. They were my dad's)
- Various IF, AU, and NPA newsletters, member books, yearbooks, etc. as well as some stuff the AU sent me to show my teacher in an attempt to get a loft set up at the school

Movies:
- The World of Pigeons
- Share The Blue Sky (all)
- Pigeon Racing: Secrets of Champions (1-4)
- Pigeon Racing: Shaerlaeckens
- Pigeon Racing: The Dark & The Light
- Pigeon Racing: Best of British
- Where Pigeons Go To Die
- War of Birds (came on National Geographic a long time ago and recorded it on VHS. Documentary on the WWII homers)

Other stuff:
- I collect pigeon/dove bands. Racing, rollers, fancy, diamond doves or ringnecks, I don't care. If it's a pigeon or dove band, I collect it. I probably have about 600 right now.
- A couple pairs of white dove figurines, and a few other "white doves" (usually look more like white fantails), as well as a couple pigeon statues that resemble Oriental Rollers
- Two fake pigeons, one white and one blue bar
- Various artwork by myself  Because no one will buy it, LOL


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Books*

Here are 3 books I have that I never see pop up on anyones list.

Pigeons - Andrew D. Blechman
Pigeon Racing - Dr. Herbert R. Axelrod
Intensive Line-breeding - M.H. "Dad" Paget


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have wanted the one by Blechman since it came out. But then, I want a lot of pigeon books. Have yet to actually get it. Mostly cause of the hassel of buying online. But I think I can get the book store to order it for me. Eventually, LOL.

I would really like to get a copy of the Intensive Line-breeding too. As well as all the other genetics books.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I got it used off Amazon for like $5 with shipping.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I found a lot of super cheap books on there. Just lazy I guess, haha. How was the quality? I'm always scared those cheap ones will be all torn up.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I feel left out all I have are some trophies from the 60's that we won. and the book by Rotondo. I have seen the feet with the bands on them that were Heitzman's favorite birds in a glass show case. I dont know when Mr Heitzman passed away but some body stole most of his stuff then put it on ebay 2 yrs ago. a friend of mine bought most of it befor he found out it was stolen. It is one hell of a collection.
Dave


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Becky, is it a Museum? It took me 10 mins. to just read your collection......
Its vast, really vast.....

Thanks for letting me know about various books.....never heard of it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well where do I start I realy have a ton of books and years of magazines.
ORIGINS AND EXCURSIONS IN PIGEON GENETICS
BREEDING AND INHERITANCE IN PIGEONS BY AXEL SELL
INTRODUCTION TO PIGEON SCIENCE BY JOSEPH W QUINN
GENETICS OF PIGEONS BY LESTER PAUL GIBSON
BOOK OF THE PIGEON AND OF WILD FOREIGN DOVES BY CARL A, NAETHER
JANSSEN BROTHERS ARENDONK BY AD SCHAERLAECKENS
INTERNATIONAL RACING PIGEONS HISTORY AND MEMOIRS BY GEORGE F. TWOMBLY
PIGEONS IN TWO WARS BY LT.COL.A.H.OSMAN
PIGEON RACING BY DR. HERBERT R. AXELROD & EDWIN C.WELTY
THE MEMOIRS OF PIET DE WEERD
WINNING NATURALLY BY ALF BAKER
THE SECRET OF EYE-SIGN BY S.W.E. BISHOP
THE SHOW RACER BY DOUGLAS McCLARY
PIGEONS FOR EVERYONE BY DOUGLAS McCLARY
PIGEONS BY ANDREW D. BLECHMAN
ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON STANDARDS BY NPA
ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEONS BREEDS BY W.M. LEVI
AROUND THE LOFT PIGEON CARTOONS BY JIM BRUNING
A VETERINARY APPROACH TO PIGEON HEALTH BY DR.DAVID MARX DVM
BORN TO WIN BY DR. WIM PETERS
FIT TO WIN BY DR.WIM PETERS
THE BIRMINGHAM ROLLER PIGEON BY WILLIAM H. PENSOM
EFFECTIVE METHODS OF RACING PIGEONS BY DR.BUEL L. LIMING
HOW TO WIN WITH HENS BY DAVE ALLEN
FEED TO WIN BY ANDRE CHRISTAENS
FEED TO WIN PART 2 BY ANDRE CHRISTAENS
MONTH BY MONTH IN THE LOFT BY FRANK HALL
BREEDER'S DIGEST BY JACK CURTIS
THE THOROUGHBRED RACING PIGEON BY J.KILPATRICK
FEEDING THE ATHLETE PIGEON BY MELVYN JOHN
I have about 35 more books but need to stop as my typing FINGER IS SORE ..GEORGE


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yeah I found a lot of super cheap books on there. Just lazy I guess, haha. How was the quality? I'm always scared those cheap ones will be all torn up.


I have never had any show up all torn up. They usually say what kind of shape they are in. The most I ever see is dog eared pages but I do that to my books.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*After typing that long list of books I have desided to make shorter posts by topic.The first topic will be GENETICS. some of these bookks wiil pop up on more than one list.
THE PIGEON by W.M. LEVI
BREEDING and INHERITANCE in PIGEONS by AXEL SELL
GENETIC of PIGEONS by L. P. GIBSON
AN INTRODUCTION to PIGEON SCIENCE by J. W. QUINN
ORIGINS and EXCURSIONS in PIGEON GENETICS by W.F.HOLLANDER
 THE CENTER'S PRIMER on PIGEON GENETICS Booklet
 NPA INFORMATION BOOKLET #1 PROJECT on GENETICS Booklet
The two booklets are in fact the same and are listed in Foy's, at $2.50 or both for $4.00. They might be a help to those starting in genetics.
* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Chilangz said:


> Hey Becky, is it a Museum? It took me 10 mins. to just read your collection......
> Its vast, really vast.....
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about various books.....never heard of it.


LOL. Not quite  Sounds like a lot but it doesn't look like a lot. And you're welcome! I recommend all the books and videos I have  They're all great!


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

This thread "forced" me to search around Amazon. LOl Has anyone heard of this book... They Had No Choice: Racing Pigeons at War by Garry McCafferty Sounds like a good read!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard of it. A while back I made a giant wishlist of pigeon books and such to read/own before I die, ahaha  So many that you never hear about! Amazon and ebay are great! Books-a-million isn't bad either.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

All which I have...

Books / Papers:
Pigeons - Matthew Vriends & Tommy Erskine, 2004
Avian Navigation _ Pigeon Homing as a Paradigm - Hans G.Wallraff, 2005
Diseases of pigeons - J.A. Summers, 1899
How to breed, rear & train the Macclesfield tippler and the high-flying tumbler pigeon - G. Smith, 1886
STUDIES ON INHERITANCE IN PIGEONS. VII. INHERITANCE OF RED AND BLACK COLOR PATTERNS IN PIGEONS - W. R. HORLACHER, 1929
NPA Information Booklet #1 Project on Genetics, 1950-1
Pigeon and Dove Care - Compiled by Philodice
Pigeon Genetic News Letter - William F. Hollander, 1957 onwards
Pigeons And All About Them - Major F. M. Gilbert
Profitable Pigeon Breeding - F. Arthur Hazard, 1922
The Feather's Practical Pigeon Book - J. C. Long
The Passenger Pigeon - W. B. Mershon, 1907
The Practical Pigeon Keeper - Lewis Wright

Pigeon Genius 1-4 - National Geographic Channel

Funny fact it that I find time to collect the material and no time to complete reading them...  will need to plan for a loooong vacation  Yet the internet has helped a lot


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm the same way - have yet to completely read through all of my stuff. Mostly just for reference although I would eventually like to read it all.

How did you manage to get Pigeon Genius???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This sounds good, even though it isn't directly about pigeons
http://www.amazon.com/Pigeon-Boy-No...40/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1312651301&sr=8-23


WOW this book is expensive! Why!?
http://cgi.ebay.com/PIGEON-BOOK-BOO...350?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item27bd072026

"Including some beautifuly exotic pigeons among the pests." Not a fan of the description. But neat pictures in the book.
http://cgi.ebay.com/JARDINE-30-SUPE...8?pt=Antiquarian_Books_UK&hash=item5d2fa65516

Some pretty stuff
http://cgi.ebay.com/E-H-WINDRED-RAC...67428?pt=UK_art_prints_GL&hash=item336a1f4984
http://cgi.ebay.com/1894-PIGEONS-DO...30654975216?pt=Art_Prints&hash=item35b41b9cf0
http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIENTAL-ASIAN-...03946420?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item2a12cb66b4
http://cgi.ebay.com/Art-oil-paintin...41479134?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item2312ee8dde
http://cgi.ebay.com/OGDEN-1931-RACI...Cigarette_Tea_GumCards_CA&hash=item2c5e4dde6d
http://cgi.ebay.com/1910-POSTCARD-C...011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519a5ec0eb
http://cgi.ebay.com/9-Vintage-Ogden...Cigarette_Tea_GumCards_CA&hash=item2312fc0fe5


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

redleg23 said:


> This thread "forced" me to search around Amazon. LOl Has anyone heard of this book... They Had No Choice: Racing Pigeons at War by Garry McCafferty Sounds like a good read!


*hI RED, i Have book "PIGEONS IN TWO WORLD WARS", It is what the ENGLISH a double volume.The first part PIGEONS in the Great War, was written by Lt. Col. A.H. OSMAN.The second part pigeons in World War II, was written by Major W.H.OSMAN(son of A.H.) The third part.posescript Dickens Medal Winners was compiled by COLIN OSMAN(the Grandson of A.H.) *GEORGE


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

I have several pigeons stuff, bought...a multicolored pigeons figurine(posted pic of it somewhere on here) had a friend do a woodburning of two indian fantails(also posted a picture of it somewhere on here) and then I commissioned an artist to paint a large painting of that on canvas(i will have a copy of that for sale/show at the NPA lakeland)
I also scour the web for any photos of pigeons and I have come accross some good ones(in my album)


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's one I have that almost no one has:
"Logan's Pigeon Racer's Handbook," by J. W. Logan. Undated, but has to be from before 1920. Was put out by "The Racing Pigeon" magazine, London.


----------

